

Ask HN: Please Review My Mobile Webapp (Drupal-powered) - mstefff

http://www.streetread.com/blog/streetread-mobile-officially-launches<p>(the address above points to a blog post where an interactive demo is available, along with screenshots)<p>HN provided some great feedback and advice on the initial launch of Streetread over 2 months ago. The service has come along way since and the mobile edition of the site is the latest development.<p>Being that I love the wisdom that this community offers, I'm looking forward to any feedback you might have. I would ALSO love some ideas on how to effectively promote this. From what I know, this is the most comprehensive mobile financial news app that is free of charge.<p>And last, yes this is completely powered by Drupal - any dev questions are welcomed too.<p>Thanks
======
DenisM
You started off on the wrong foot:

1\. There is no link to your site from your profile, so I have to copy-paste.
That loses a great deal of hacker right there.

2\. The site (I copy-pasted the link) keeps talking about anything except
about what it actually does. I don't know what streetread is. I'm confused and
about to drop out.

3\. So I clicked through to the home page and now I know what it does. You
really need to explain how this is any better/different than google finance.
There is no FAQ linked from home page. At this point I lose interest and drop
out.

FWIW.

------
bootload
_"... HN provided some great feedback and advice on the initial launch of
Streetread over 2 months ago ... I'm looking forward to any feedback you might
have. ...."_

5m test, here's what I found:

\- I tried to enter googles stock quote but couldn't find it. How do I find a
stock quote of a company I don't know? Maybe this is a useless edge case but
it was a problem for me.

\- lots of words "Click here to login", "Click here to register (free)" so
they can be simplified

\- sampled text news article headlines from
<http://www.streetread.com/m/feed/site_Yahoo> and got 203, 148, 168, 178, 193
without the headings .. bit wordy. Maybe the suggestion is keep the length but
decrease the item count?

\- monkey test for input & doesn't barf when unicode entered

\- tried getting news from WSJ, the page responded "PAGE UNAVAILABLE" from WSJ
side. This exposed a problem that I can't get back home. Is there a back
button on the devices? Should a home logo always be there?

Works. Is there any chance of a Video demo on the site?

~~~
mstefff
Thank you for the feedback.

1\. I don't have access to an adequate data feed to be able to search based on
company names - and no it's not useless, it's needed.

2\. I understand where you're coming from, but if there is one thing I've
learned, it's that 99% of users need to be spoon fed.

3\. I don't understand what you're saying with the numbers. I just checked the
page and it looks fine.

4\. Nice.

5\. Strange error. Being that the news content is hosted on other sites gives
me no way of including a Streetread logo or button to return. I don't know of
any mobile browser that doesn't have a back button. What would you suggest?

Video - maybe. Good idea. I thought the interactive demo was enough. I never
had the patience to ever watch an app demo.

Thanks again

~~~
bootload
\- #3 - just character counter/news item sans the header. You get 10 x 150char
thats a lot for a phone. Is it?

\- #5 might be a problem with the demo. I simply clicked a link & got
transported to an error page. Is it the demo? Take your point about the back
button.

\- #1 I don't think it would be as much a problem if users know their stock
name. But as a secondary service.

 _"... I thought the interactive demo was enough ..."_

Good way to show the best features w/o users having to experiment.

Good demo btw. Works as advertised.

